# Poll on current & Prospective Owners



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Thought a poll to capture those on this site might be interesting. Not sure how well this will work, capturing multiple selections, but lets see.

Hopefully this will show what you own (petrol/diesel, manual/S-tronic/Quattro) or intend to own or what you are holding out for. In addition, like most forums people tend to highlight issues rather than when all is well, so it can appear that a new car has a lot of problems when in fact it is an isolated few. We have had no issues at all with our car and are very impressed with the quality and performance.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

you missed out the STronic
models


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Arrrg! I added stronic and it removed all the previous votes - really sorry everyone - not sure if mod can recover previous


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

I placed a request to see if the previous votes could be recovered, unfortunately not. It is now a sticky so will be available as new members join etc.

Below is the state we got to before I messed up and reset the entries - this was looking quite interesting, at least I thought so, so if those who previously voted could vote again I think this could be pretty cool view on what the forum users are buying.

At least we now have all options (S-tronic added) and I also set the votes so they can be amended if for example your "on order" is converted to actual.

Apologies again for the reset.


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

This poll isn't very well thought out... I have a 2.0 Petrol, Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic... That uses up all 3 options on this poll before getting a chance to to choose the other stuff. Your poll is acting like an S-Line Quattro is a different car to a S-Line S-Tronic... I had to choose both options - the results won't make sense.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Master Yoda said:


> This poll isn't very well thought out... I have a 2.0 Petrol, Quattro, S-Line, S-Tronic... That uses up all 3 options on this poll before getting a chance to to choose the other stuff. Your poll is acting like an S-Line Quattro is a different car to a S-Line S-Tronic... I had to choose both options - the results won't make sense.


It's over 4 years old, so options and variants have changed :wink: :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So maybe its time to "un-sticky" it along with the Dealer Preview Dates thread.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonder what happened to MrsTT as she used to be a regular contributor to this forum a while back.
Are you still out there?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Probably bought a Benz and hasn't looked back since...


----------

